# any reccomendations



## corsa mtx (Aug 10, 2006)

hi im frm cardiff and have been reccomended to join this site by a guy of a corsa c forum after he had his car cleaned and detailed

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b24/b_killer_c/Inside_OS_Side_Profile.jpg

this is his car and i was looking for sumwhere that cud do a similar job to this for my black corsa c. any1 got any reccomendations etc?

cheers


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I know theres some one in newport and some one in barry,cant remember their names sorry,I've only just started this myself so not as good as these guys.

Will try to find their names for you fella.

Scud


----------



## corsa mtx (Aug 10, 2006)

cheers mate nice 1


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Dan Osman from Cleanworks is the guy from barry, username on here is "danielosman" - he's done a few corsas recently!


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahh so thats Dan eh!

Hmm i'll have to seek him out for a price!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

There is a Wales section in the regions, have a scan through there:thumb:


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Dan ive pm'd you regarding a detailing session.


----------

